# The weird ones



## Don Roley (Oct 27, 2006)

Something in another thread by Bydand kind of has me wondering.

What kind of stories can you tell of people who set off your alarms when they came in looking for "ninja training."

I live in Japan and most of the nuts seem to give up before they get here. But I would love to hear some stories. I won't be here forever.


----------



## Drac (Oct 27, 2006)

I have stories about idiots who claimed they had Ninjutsu training.."What aspect?", I waould ask.."All of it the 22 year old would answer"...


----------



## bydand (Oct 27, 2006)

Usually the ones who are going to be "different" have a facination with one particular aspect of the art.  It can be something that really is trained with like weapons, but other times it is the "mystical" side that comes from too many movies, or books.  Most times, after sitting in on a class they ask a million questions afterward, not saying that is bad in itself, but _what_ questions they ask.  Another good sign is when they start dropping names of who or where they have trained, some of these individuals are convinced they really have done some amazing things, usually a nice reply about how we don't cover that aspect of Ninjutsu will put them on the road looking for someone who "trains like I do".  I will say the place I trained for quite awhile had someone come in who rang all the "BS" bells of everyone in the place, but he was sure this was the place for him.  The instructor let him try out a few classes, after the first class, the individual said the training wasn't what he expected, and moved on.  Also the instructors always trained with anyone who came in like this themselves to limit the amount of trouble they could stir up.


----------



## Drac (Oct 27, 2006)

bydand said:


> but other times it is the "mystical" side that comes from too many movies, or books


 
One of these "ninja's" came into the club where I was a bouncer..I saw him knocking back a few 151 and Coke...I mentioned to him in a friendly manner that he should go easy on the 151.."No need to worry", he answered..The depth of his training allowed him to injest large amount of alcohol without feeling the negative effects..I caught him later in the men's room hurling his guts out..


----------



## exile (Oct 27, 2006)

Drac said:


> One of these "ninja's" came into the club where I was a bouncer..I saw him knocking back a few 151 and Coke...I mentioned to him in a friendly manner that he should go easy on the 151.."No need to worry", he answered..The depth of his training allowed him to injest large amount of alcohol without feeling the negative effects..I caught him later in the men's room hurling his guts out..



No, Drac, you got it wrong! He wasn't hurling---his ki power was allowing him to expel certain elemental demons trying to get control of him that the likes of you and me would never have even been aware of! To the unEnlightened eye, such demons look like puke. Tsk, tsk, such lack of mystical awareness... :wink1:


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Oct 27, 2006)

There's a psycho around my parts who gives phone calls to various martial art instructors offering them _payment_ for kicking him in the groin. A few people have accepted the offer, but apparently he never showed up at the agreed upon meeting spot. Yes, I'm serious.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 27, 2006)

By far the most bizarre one we have had was this one fellow who showed up and left via taxi.  He wore a shirt from RVD with the logo on it.  He might have had watched a video or two and read an SKH book or two.  Apparently he was into the esoteric stuff, so he graciously gives my instructor a booklet he had typed up about his wanting to be an uchi deshi and all his thoughts about meditation, kuji and god.  He was very bizarre. 

The last class I saw him he wanted to take pictures of me and the other high ranking student who had been working with him.  Ironically (good timing), my instructor was out of the room at the moment and so this guy breaks out a polaroid camera and takes a picture of me and the other student.  He gets really close to our faces to take the picture as if it were a mug shot or something.  It was strange, reminded me of the opening soundtrack to the old Texas chainsaw massacre movie with the polaroid mechanism sound....

That was the last class (or time for that matter) I ever saw him.  He was very bizarre.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 27, 2006)

Had a kid, about 19 or so, come into our school a while back.  First impression was take a bath!  He had some hygiene issues.  Then he opened his mouth.  He had studied Karate and had achieved the rank of Ninja.  I gave him out little handbook, which clearly states our opinions on personal hygiene, and never saw him again.

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Oct 27, 2006)

exile said:


> No, Drac, you got it wrong! He wasn't hurling---his ki power was allowing him to expel certain elemental demons trying to get control of him that the likes of you and me would never have even been aware of! To the unEnlightened eye, such demons look like puke. Tsk, tsk, such lack of mystical awareness... :wink1:


 
mea culpa, latin for MY BAD...LOL


----------



## Drac (Oct 27, 2006)

Nimravus said:


> There's a psycho around my parts who gives phone calls to various martial art instructors offering them _payment_ for kicking him in the groin. A few people have accepted the offer, but apparently he never showed up at the agreed upon meeting spot. Yes, I'm serious.


 
Now that's just TOO weird...


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 27, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> The last class I saw him he wanted to take pictures of me and the other high ranking student who had been working with him.  Ironically (good timing), my instructor was out of the room at the moment and so this guy breaks out a polaroid camera and takes a picture of me and the other student.  He gets really close to our faces to take the picture as if it were a mug shot or something.  It was strange, reminded me of the opening soundtrack to the old Texas chainsaw massacre movie with the polaroid mechanism sound....
> 
> That was the last class (or time for that matter) I ever saw him.  He was very bizarre.



Y'know...

I hate "photo op" pictures like that.  The ones where someone poses with a respected or known teacher after maybe training with them for a day long seminar (which they frequently spend half of "observing less skilled students" or otherwise avoiding actually training).  Because you can almost bet that those pictures will be used to promote how much that guy trained with the teacher.  I don't have them taken when I'm training with someone, unless that person is likely to remember my name in a year or so (in a good way!).  And I really don't know why Hatsumi and others like him let these people take advantage of them that way...


----------



## exile (Oct 27, 2006)

Drac said:


> Now that's just TOO weird...



Wait, remember that troll that MJS notified us about on the `women kicking guys in the groin' thread---said it was a kind of fetish? This must be a version of that... sicksicksick.


----------



## budoboy (Oct 28, 2006)

Don,

The weirdest ones are those who separate themselves from the group by either acting too Japanese (like a Kurosawa film samurai), dressing like a movie ninja (wearing forearm gauntlets, masks, etc.) or by having an unrealistic notion of training ("send me on a mission my jonin.")

Jeff


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 28, 2006)

exile said:


> Wait, remember that troll that MJS notified us about on the `women kicking guys in the groin' thread---said it was a kind of fetish? This must be a version of that... sicksicksick.



Didn't the editor of Ura and Omote talk about some guy that walked in and tried to get her to talk about how she could beat him up and asked for details?


----------



## exile (Oct 28, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> Didn't the editor of Ura and Omote talk about some guy that walked in and tried to get her to talk about how she could beat him up and asked for details?



I seem to remember that... what's with these people??? :idunno:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2006)

In one of my past jobs in security I had to deal with a self professed FBI trained killer Ninja... or was it trained FBI killer and Ninja.. I do not exactly remember. 

The one thing I could never figure out was why a FBI trained killer Ninja had to carry a backpack full of (no exaggeration) 500 keys. And if he was telling the truth, all I can say is the FBI has no idea how to train killer Ninjas

Other than that a guy showed up at my first CMA sifu's school claiming to be a ninja and he did hang around a couple of times for our Saturday sparing but he got taken out quick by an American Kenpo guy. And then he later claimed he was not feeling good and the next time he went up against a tkd guy and well... same scenario... he never came back after that.  But this happened a few times with people claiming expertise in various styles.


----------



## kouryuu (Oct 28, 2006)

Forearm gauntlets, there`s a big australian that turns up in Japan wearing those, maybe his wrists get cold!!!, all say ahhhhh!:uhyeah: 

I had a guy many years ago write to me about my classes and said he wanted to learn some "ninja magic", i sent him back a blank sheet of paper!!!, he probably hasn`t "decoded it yet"


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 28, 2006)

kouryuu said:


> I had a guy many years ago write to me about my classes and said he wanted to learn some "ninja magic", i sent him back a blank sheet of paper!!!, he probably hasn`t "decoded it yet"



Thats awesome.  I would totaly give someone like that one of those Junior magicans kits... hehe.


----------



## zDom (Oct 28, 2006)

kouryuu said:


> I had a guy many years ago write to me about my classes and said he wanted to learn some "ninja magic", i sent him back a blank sheet of paper!!!, he probably hasn`t "decoded it yet"



:rofl:


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Oct 29, 2006)

Came in wearing 'the costume' - hood and all.
Shidoshi said, "We won't be needing the hoods today."


----------



## Bujingodai (Oct 29, 2006)

I met the gauntlet Aussie when we were down, nice guy. Big dude.
It's too bad that we'd be looked at like this by alot of other arts eh. I wonder if they are having a conversation about it. Likely unfortunatly.

However for me it was a guy who came in 21 and an expert in the military arts, but at high speed. Developed his own program, sort of looked like some of what we do, but on a turntable speed of 78. Just nuts, and funny looking.
He was covered in brandings and told me he got off on pain. He lived out of town and would only be by every now and then. Which he never was, which is too bad that relieved stress to watch.


----------



## Whitebelt (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been lucky in the field of Complete-And-Utter-Weirdos (or unlucky, depending on wheather you find them funny or not). I have only met one, but he made me laugh (while out of earshot I assure you). He told me he had been training himself in "a sword art". After a long discussion I decided that this training consisted of: 1) Buying a poor quality decorative katana, 2) Breaking it in half on a table...and thats all. At this point I left the shop and almost swallowed the part of my shirt I had stuffed into my mouth to stop me laughing!


----------



## Fu_Bag (Oct 29, 2006)

Shizen Shigoku said:


> Came in wearing 'the costume' - hood and all.
> Shidoshi said, &quot;We won't be needing the hoods today.&quot;


 
LOL!!!  Wow.  OK.  I admit it.  That was me.  

You should've seen the looks I received driving there!  It was good to see people appreciating the presence of a true ninja keeping the roads safe for everyone.  


p.s. (kidding).....
If your instructor was able to say that with a straight face, kudos!!!


----------



## exile (Oct 29, 2006)

All I can say is, I'm very glad no one made any badly computer-animated cartoons about teenage mutant Song Moo Kwan turtles (or giraffes or prawns or wombats)... that's where the rot really began to set in, I'd bet!


----------



## Fu_Bag (Oct 29, 2006)

exile said:


> All I can say is, I'm very glad no one made any badly computer-animated cartoons about teenage mutant Song Moo Kwan turtles (or giraffes or prawns or wombats)... that's where the rot really began to set in, I'd bet!


 
LOL!!!  I'd LOVE to see Teenage Mutant Song Moo Kwan Giraffes kicking butts!


----------



## exile (Oct 29, 2006)

Fu_Bag said:


> LOL!!!  I'd LOVE to see Teenage Mutant Song Moo Kwan Giraffes kicking butts!



Hey, Fu_B---well, it's hard for them to kick butt... their butts are so high up, and even so, under WTF rules that would count as a foul... and head-kicks??? Eighteen feet?? Any giraffe that could score under Olympic TDK rules is gonna be one tough mutha' !! 

Of course, it's even harder for the teenage mutant Song Moo Kwan brontosauruses... way harder... higher heads even than the giraffes, and shorter legs... why did they get into TKD in the first place??...:wink1:


----------



## Fu_Bag (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi exile  

"Any giraffe that could score under Olympic TDK rules is gonna be one tough mutha' !! "

My point exactly!!! 

"Of course, it's even harder for the teenage mutant Song Moo Kwan brontosauruses... way harder... higher heads even than the giraffes, and shorter legs... why did they get into TKD in the first place??...:wink1:"

They were sick of be oppressed and persecuted at Mr. Rubble's Rock Quarry or being turned into orders of ribs at the drive thru!!! (Flintstones reference for the old farts around here )


----------



## exile (Oct 29, 2006)

Fu_Bag said:


> Hi exile
> 
> "Any giraffe that could score under Olympic TDK rules is gonna be one tough mutha' !! "
> 
> ...



Hey, I remember that!! (Probably shouldn't admit it... gives my age away, eh?)


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 26, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> I live in Japan and most of the nuts seem to give up before they get here.



Note that I said *most* of the nuts.

Some advice to people that want to train in the Bujinkan in Japan. First of all, become part of the Bujinkan dojo and show up to class with a card, or at least a teacher you train under and will vouch for you.

Show up before class and talk to the teacher. Do not show up to training with Hatsumi or the Japanese halfway through class and expect to jump in without saying anything to the guy teaching.

If you are wearing a quasi- Chinese uniform, this will only attract attention.

And if the teacher tells you flat out to sit back and wait until after class to talk to him about training, *do not* walk over to another group of students and ask if you can join them.

And after this, and being told a second time to sit down, I might be tempted to slink out as well. But if you do, don't expect to come back again.

Who was that guy?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 27, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> Note that I said *most* of the nuts.
> 
> Some advice to people that want to train in the Bujinkan in Japan. First of all, become part of the Bujinkan dojo and show up to class with a card, or at least a teacher you train under and will vouch for you.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like you had an interesting time there Don?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 27, 2006)

Not to go off post but it happens in CMA too; you should have seen the floppy handed circle dancing self proclaimed Bagua master wearing the enter the Dragon T-shirt under his unbuttoned Chinese Wushu jacket I once watched. I was not sure if I should laugh or cry.

OK I'm done I shall post only Ninja related stuff here from now on.


----------



## Drac (Dec 27, 2006)

One of the local coppers decided to seek some MA training on his own after talking with me (seems I got him all fired up about training)..He stopped by a local school and asked the Instructor what he taught.."Kung-Fu", the man answered..."What style?", the cop asked..."Kung-fu", this idiot said louder..The cop left..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 27, 2006)

Drac said:


> One of the local coppers decided to seek some MA training on his own after talking with me (seems I got him all fired up about training)..He stopped by a local school and asked the Instructor what he taught.."Kung-Fu", the man answered..."What style?", the cop asked..."Kung-fu", this idiot said louder..The cop left..


 
Kung Fu? 

The series, The hustle, the magazine, any of various Chinese martial arts, pick one


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 27, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> If you are wearing a quasi- Chinese uniform, this will only attract attention.



Can I come in an old Shadows of Iga Gi?


----------



## Drac (Dec 27, 2006)

Cryozombie said:


> Can I come in an old Shadows of Iga Gi?


 
He probably has no clue who *they were* either..


----------



## Sui (Dec 27, 2006)

I find it terribly amusing when the testosterone-wreaking macho men show up to look at our training. The come in walking like the Hulk with the tight jeans, spiked (but thinning) hair and having a slightly angry, slightly constipated expression on their face and just generally giving off an image of kind of being last living neanderthals that evolution abandoned that are desperately trying to be "in".

Anyway you see them at the beginning of training sitting all cocky with the "I can do that with my arms tied behind my back" aura around them, which slowly decreases as training proceeds and by the time we're doing the ending shinzen rei the cockiness is replaced by nervousness . It just makes me giggle so much when i see them all fidgetty in front of the shidoshi. He always asks "So are you going to be back next training?" and these guys always make some lame excuse like "yeah uh..i dont know...uh i gotta...work, yeah i have work at this time usually and uh...yeah." I dont know about you guys but i cant help laughing at guys like that


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 27, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Sounds like you had an interesting time there Don?



Well, I have been told that he actually was a Bujinkan member from overseas. But the way he came off and acted set off alarms around the room.

Let me set this up. Tuesday was the last night of training for the year. There will be no more training anywhere I know of for about two weeks. So for someone to have never shown up to do so now is a bit of a waste of money. But this guy did. 

And he did speak to someone about training, but not the teacher. (Hatsumi was supposed to teach, Noguchi ended up filling in.) So when he comes in really, really late he kind of stood out. He walked over to a group of three and asked if he could join up with someone.

Well, Noguchi picks up on this and comes over to ask who he is and such. There seems to be a bit of a problem with communication and according to some of the people in the group, Noguchi told this guy straight out not to bother people trying to train and to sit down for now. I guess it did not get through to the guy and he hovers for a couple minutes before going over to another group of two people and ask if he can join them in training. That set off alarms in just about everyone in the area.

It ended up with Noguchi coming over to the new group raising his voice a bit to the guy, _Dame! Dame!_ And that is pretty rare in Japan.

The guy probably did nothing wrong except to not comunicate very well and not think about how he might appear. But there is a lesson in this for all of us. If you think about how you look showing up late, unannounced, in a different uniform and with no one knowing you it seems natural to be a little paranoid about how you will come off. How you appear may be far worse than you think. I think we should all remember that. It retrospect, it seems a shame what happened to him and how easily it could have been avoided.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 28, 2006)

I am not sure if this qualifies for this post but I was reading through the responses and I remembered this little incident from about 20 years ago when I was in Worcester Mass. 

A guy was standing on the corner (near the mall area - downtown) waiting for the light to change to cross the street. It changed I stopped and a guy in the full movie Ninja regalia hood face mask arm bands and all, (no sword) walked across the street in front of my car and then proceeded up the street. 

And no it was not Halloween.


----------



## Drac (Dec 28, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> A guy was standing on the corner (near the mall area - downtown) waiting for the light to change to cross the street. It changed I stopped and a guy in the full movie Ninja regalia hood face mask arm bands and all, (no sword) walked across the street in front of my car and then proceeded up the street.
> 
> And no it was not Halloween.


 
Now *THAT'S* scary....


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 28, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> The guy probably did nothing wrong except to not comunicate very well and not think about how he might appear. But there is a lesson in this for all of us. If you think about how you look showing up late, unannounced, in a different uniform and with no one knowing you it seems natural to be a little paranoid about how you will come off. How you appear may be far worse than you think. I think we should all remember that. It retrospect, it seems a shame what happened to him and how easily it could have been avoided.


 
Seems more like he didn't make very good plans from the get-go.  If I'm doing something like travelling all the way to Japan, I'm going to make sure that the training I'm going for is available before I leave -- and I'll know when it starts.  And I'm going to know what the dress code is for the event.  And I'll make arrangements to be sure that there'll be a translator if language will be an issue.  In short -- I'll do all I can to be prepared before I get there.

Now, I can see making the plans, knowing the times and being prepared and still getting screwed up because of unforeseen traffic or something like that...  In fact, I've been there.  There's an etiquette to joining a class in progress - or not doing so, as may be appropriate.  It seems like this guy didn't get that...  Nothing is more disruptive, in my opinion as both a student and teacher, than to have someone pop in late, and try to jump in with everyone else.  Wait for a break or pause, and ask to join the class...  Or watch quietly from the side.


----------



## Infinite (Dec 28, 2006)

jks9199 said:


> Seems more like he didn't make very good plans from the get-go.  If I'm doing something like travelling all the way to Japan, I'm going to make sure that the training I'm going for is available before I leave -- and I'll know when it starts.  And I'm going to know what the dress code is for the event.  And I'll make arrangements to be sure that there'll be a translator if language will be an issue.  In short -- I'll do all I can to be prepared before I get there.
> 
> Now, I can see making the plans, knowing the times and being prepared and still getting screwed up because of unforeseen traffic or something like that...  In fact, I've been there.  There's an etiquette to joining a class in progress - or not doing so, as may be appropriate.  It seems like this guy didn't get that...  Nothing is more disruptive, in my opinion as both a student and teacher, than to have someone pop in late, and try to jump in with everyone else.  Wait for a break or pause, and ask to join the class...  Or watch quietly from the side.



Hey man I learned this from Karate Kid!

You show up you wait by the door and eventually someone will approach you. Till then you watch I think watching is under rated in this world. Watch observe then comprehend.


----------



## Carol (Dec 28, 2006)

Drac said:


> Now *THAT'S* scary....


 
That was Worcester in the 80's.  *shrug*  Wasn't so bad, really.


----------



## bydand (Dec 28, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> That was Worcester in the 80's.  *shrug*  Wasn't so bad, really.



:lfao:  That explains it right there!  I once witnessed a guy bringing his trash to the curb in his birthday suit one fine morning in Worcester, a Ninja suit would have made it soooo much nicer.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 29, 2006)

bydand said:


> :lfao:  That explains it right there!  I once witnessed a guy bringing his trash to the curb in his birthday suit one fine morning in Worcester, a Ninja suit would have made it soooo much nicer.


We have a rather large gentleman here in Oneonta who likes to shovel his sidewalk in nothing but boots and a pair of boxers. :barf:


----------



## bydand (Dec 29, 2006)

Kreth said:


> We have a rather large gentleman here in Oneonta who likes to shovel his sidewalk in nothing but boots and a pair of boxers. :barf:



<Note to self:  Stay far, far away from Oneonta in the winter.>

Hopefully he never darkens your dojo doorway in such attire looking for a grappling lesson.  If he does, pray heartily your instructor doesn't have a sense of humor and pair him up with you.  :barf::barf:


----------



## Drac (Dec 29, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> Hopefully he never darkens your dojo doorway in such attire looking for a grappling lesson. If he does, pray heartily your instructor doesn't have a sense of humor and pair him up with you.


 :barf::barf:


LOL...LOL...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> That was Worcester in the 80's. *shrug* Wasn't so bad, really.


 
Actually that is true.

The Ninja walking down the street was much less disturbing than the very tall guy with short black hair and a big mustache walking down the street in a short silver miniskirt and rabbit fur coat.

Also in Worcester, also in the 80s and also NOT Halloween.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 29, 2006)

Okay you guy's are just having to much fun with this thread. :rofl:


----------



## Drac (Dec 29, 2006)

I agree a silver mini, rabbit skin coat and a mustache is DISTURBING..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 29, 2006)

Drac said:


> I agree a silver mini, rabbit skin coat and a mustache is DISTURBING..


 
Yep that is disturbing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2006)

Drac said:


> I agree a silver mini, rabbit skin coat and a mustache is DISTURBING..


 
Yup, it made the whole Ninja incident look just like another day at the office.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 29, 2006)

Drac said:


> I agree a silver mini, rabbit skin coat and a mustache is DISTURBING..


 
Absolutely, poor little defensless rabbits, never did anything to anybody. :miffer:


----------



## Drac (Dec 29, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Absolutely, poor little defensless rabbits, never did anything to anybody. :miffer:


 
It was probably faux fur...


----------



## morph4me (Dec 29, 2006)

Drac said:


> It was probably faux fur...


 

Oh, that's not so bad then :uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2006)

Drac said:


> It was probably faux fur...


 


morph4me said:


> Oh, that's not so bad then :uhyeah:


 
I can't be sure about this, I didn't stop to ask.


----------



## Drac (Dec 29, 2006)

Drac said:


> It was probably faux fur...


 


Xue Sheng said:


> I can't be sure about this, I didn't stop to ask.


 
Smart man...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2006)

Drac said:


> Smart man...


 
Did I forget to mention the fish net stockings and high heels he was wearing as well? 

It was definitely a weird site and one I will not forget, no matter how hard I try. And it certainly made the guy in the ninja costume look.. well... not wierd. 

But this is going WAAAAY off topic. Well I suppose this is definitely about a weird one, but it has nothing to do with Ninjutsu Sorry about this.


----------



## Drac (Dec 29, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> But this is going WAAAAY off topic. Well I suppose this is definitely about a weird one, but it has nothing to do with Ninjutsu Sorry about this.


 
Yes, it is off topic not to mention your scaring me...


----------



## zDom (Dec 29, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Did I forget to mention the fish net stockings and high heels he was wearing as well?



You didn't have to... I got the idea (shudder).

You sure Freddy Mercury wasn't in town for a Queen concert?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2006)

zDom said:


> You didn't have to... I got the idea (shudder).
> 
> You sure Freddy Mercury wasn't in town for a Queen concert?


 
To be honest he did look a lot like Freddy Mercury, but no they were no in town.


----------



## bydand (Dec 29, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Did I forget to mention the fish net stockings and high heels he was wearing as well?
> 
> It was definitely a weird site and one I will not forget, no matter how hard I try. And it certainly made the guy in the ninja costume look.. well... not wierd.
> 
> But this is going WAAAAY off topic. Well I suppose this is definitely about a weird one, but it has nothing to do with Ninjutsu Sorry about this.



Xue, you have to admit I looked good though!  :barf:  Jeeze, that's bad even for me.


----------



## bydand (Dec 29, 2006)

XS, you just pushed me over the edge for a star.  God, it had to be for a post like this didn't it.    Thanks


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2006)

bydand said:


> XS, you just pushed me over the edge for a star. God, it had to be for a post like this didn't it.  Thanks


 
Yup, and your welcome.


----------



## MrFunnieman (Dec 30, 2006)

It took me a while, but I decoded it.  Fortunately I found a formula for reading invisible ink in an Ashida Kim book.  Lucky for me lemons were in season. 



kouryuu said:


> I had a guy many years ago write to me about my classes and said he wanted to learn some "ninja magic", i sent him back a blank sheet of paper!!!, he probably hasn`t "decoded it yet"


----------



## Don Roley (Dec 31, 2006)

Note to self....

When I move back to the states, avoid Worchester, New York.... 


Heck, lets take everything east of the Mississippi off the table....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 31, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> Note to self....
> 
> When I move back to the states, avoid Worchester, New York....
> 
> ...


 
Actually it was Worcester Massachusetts and so far I have yet to come across anything like this in New York. But New York is a big state so youre probably right and it would be best to avoid the whole thing. :uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 31, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> Note to self....
> 
> When I move back to the states, avoid Worchester, New York....
> 
> ...




Come on Don, do not right off everyone, . . .  yet.    Come and see some of the different places yourself before you close that door.  

Besides, it could be fun to share a drink somewhere.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 31, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> Note to self....
> 
> When I move back to the states, avoid Worchester, New York....
> 
> ...


 
You know Don you have been in Japan a long time and I just thought of something&#8230; what makes you think east of the Mississippi is any different? 

Frankly I think you&#8217;re doomed to run into this no matter where you decide to go. I think the best you can hope for is never to see a Ninja in a silver mini skirt and rabbit fur coat that looks like Freddy Mercury. :uhyeah:


----------



## kouryuu (Jan 1, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> You know Don you have been in Japan a long time and I just thought of something what makes you think east of the Mississippi is any different?
> 
> Frankly I think youre doomed to run into this no matter where you decide to go. I think the best you can hope for is never to see a Ninja in a silver mini skirt and rabbit fur coat that looks like Freddy Mercury. :uhyeah:


 
I hope you meant when he was alive!!!!


----------



## althaur (Jan 3, 2007)

Drac said:


> I agree a silver mini, rabbit skin coat and a mustache is DISTURBING..


 

So would it have been more appropriate without a mustache?  Maybe a full beard instead.  :ultracool 

I once saw a guy with a goatee and mohawk wearing a leather diaper and biker boots being led on a leash by a dude in leather chaps and a leather g-string.

Thankfully I was really drunk in New Orleans when I saw this.  I was able to convince myself it was all in my head, and my buddy's head.  Come to think of it, it was in everyone's head on the street.  Ewwwwww.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 3, 2007)

althaur said:


> So would it have been more appropriate without a mustache? Maybe a full beard instead. :ultracool
> 
> I once saw a guy with a goatee and mohawk wearing a leather diaper and biker boots being led on a leash by a dude in leather chaps and a leather g-string.
> 
> Thankfully I was really drunk in New Orleans when I saw this. I was able to convince myself it was all in my head, and my buddy's head. Come to think of it, it was in everyone's head on the street. Ewwwwww.


 
Sorry places like New Orleans, New York City and San Francisco don't count, extreme weirdness is to be expected. 

I did see another guy (years later) wearing a Daniel Boone type coat wearing a Viking helmet with horns and carrying a piece pipe in Upstate NY. But the weird part was he was also carrying a brief case and it looked like he had a suite on underneath. But he was clean shaven and nowhere near as disturbing as the guy I saw in Worcester Mass


----------



## morph4me (Jan 3, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Sorry places like New Orleans, New York City and San Francisco don't count, extreme weirdness is to be expected.


 
Sounds like Worcester should be added to the list


----------



## rutherford (Jan 3, 2007)

There's more than a few New England towns that are similar, and some of my favorite places as well. 

%-} 


So, how often do people who hear "Ninjas" and have their alarm bells going off come into training?  I know I was skeptical of the Bujinkan's efficacy when I came into training, and had believed all ninjutsu was made-up garbage.  Feeling became believing.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2007)

rutherford said:


> There's more than a few New England towns that are similar, and some of my favorite places as well.
> 
> %-}
> 
> ...


 
Yep and when you train with some people it is just outright scary what they can do.


----------

